# uvcvideo driver not working

## sidor

Hii,

I am trying to make my webcam work. It's some weird camera integrated into Lenovo W530:

```
sidor@manticore ~ $ lsusb

...

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f2:b2ea Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

```

I tried to complied USB Video Class (UVC) inside kernel, but it simply did not work (I couldn't find any error in dmesg, lspci and there was no /dev/video*). So I tried to compile it as a module and I got following errors 

```
sidor@manticore ~ $ dmesg | grep uvc

[   11.208221] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata (err 0)

[   11.208227] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_printk_ioctl (err 0)

[   11.208237] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device (err 0)

[   11.208243] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc (err 0)

[   11.208249] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l2_device_register (err 0)

[   11.208255] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol __video_register_device (err 0)

[   11.208259] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l2_device_unregister (err 0)

[   11.208262] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy (err 0)

[   11.208264] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release (err 0)

```

So it sounds like I forked up spectacularly or there is a bug in kernel? I should not produce linking error?

I am running kernel 3.3.8. Any ideas what might be wrong? Btw. I know that it is possible to make it work on linux, as when I loaded ubuntu it worked  :Sad: 

Thanks,

Szymon

----------

## Jaglover

Welcome, sidor!

If you have /boot on separate partition make sure it is mounted when messing with kernels, the problem you are having looks like you are trying to insert the module into wrong kernel.

----------

## sidor

Hey, you are right. In gentoo handbook, it says that you should put noauto for your boot partition in fstab, which I blindly copied... Thanks!

----------

